# stock leather seats



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

i was wondering if there are any stock leather seats that wil fit onto my 93 altima. don't feel like doing any custom fabrication so i'm trying to find some that will lineup with my stock rails.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

your best bet it to check in the junkyards. I know it is harder since the 93's have the automatic seat-belts. I was/am selling a set of grey leather seats out of a 94 SE.

They did have stock leather for your car though, so it's out there...only thing is the rear seat back and/or driver door panel will possibly have some damage. Those are nototious flaws in the older altimas stock leather seats


----------

